# Best Sports Med near Marin?



## Surfpriest (Jul 16, 2004)

Can anyone recommend a good sports med place to address cycling and knee problems? I've been having problems since recovering from Arthroscopic surgery on my meniscus. I think there may be some bike fit and leg length issues as well.

I've been to Kaiser for some general stuff but they aren't going to get too sport specific.

Thanks


----------



## novicycle (Mar 17, 2005)

I've heard good things about Curtis Cramblett -- he does fitting and PT for cyclists, and works out of SF & Oakland, I believe. About the meniscus: was that causing pain near the bottom of the knee cap? More than just curiosity here, as I'm about to start this process too; Kaiser first and most likely somewhere else afterwards.



Surfpriest said:


> Can anyone recommend a good sports med place to address cycling and knee problems? I've been having problems since recovering from Arthroscopic surgery on my meniscus. I think there may be some bike fit and leg length issues as well.
> 
> I've been to Kaiser for some general stuff but they aren't going to get too sport specific.
> 
> Thanks


----------



## Rushfan (Apr 20, 2003)

If Sacramento is not too far, the UCD Sports Medicine clinic is run by Dr. Eric Heiden and Dr. Max Testa. I doubt if there's anyone better on the west coast for a cyclist with knee problems.

http://www.ucdmc.ucdavis.edu/sportsmedicine/


----------



## peterpen (May 5, 2004)

I'd second the UC Davis suggestion. I went there for a VO2max test/ bike fit/ training consult and was very impressed.
Alongside Ferrari and Cecchini, Testa is one of the best trainers on the planet, and he's a super nice guy.


----------



## Jed Peters (Feb 4, 2004)

Third the UC Davis recommendation. There's no better (arguably) in the world.


----------



## Merlin (May 6, 2002)

4th for UC Davis and Max Testa. The nicest MD i've ever met and there is nothing related to cycling that he has'nt seen already.


----------

